# Taught the class



## SuperFLY (Nov 18, 2011)

Well, just to add to me being put under pressure a couple of weeks ago with a surprise Aikido grading it happens again with me being asked to teach the class at Karate training last week! :O


I'm normally asked to do the warm-up which I'm fine with but this time after I'd bowed out to my Sensei for him to take over the class he said to take the class through a couple of Kata's and lined up with the rest of them!

Was a bit flustered but pulled myself together and took them through hein nidan and hein shodan, correcting a couple of the kids if they made a mistake. nothing major which was good, just a hand position on one and one of them turned the wrong way during the shutos. 

Was a bit of a shock, I'm not even black belt yet (grading next year) but was told I did well which is nice, heh.

another really nice thing at the beginning of the class. As we all came in and I was just putting my bag down one of the younger members came over and asked if I was doing the warm-up today. I said if Sensei asks me to I will be and he turned around and yes 'I hope so, you make the warm-up fun' :supcool:

big 'awww' moment there, heh

Dont quite think I'm ready to start my own class yet  but its nice to know I can step up if needed


----------



## dancingalone (Nov 18, 2011)

Keep up the good work.  Your sensei is obviously seeing something he likes in you.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Nov 18, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Keep up the good work. Your sensei is obviously seeing something he likes in you.



+1!


----------



## RobinTKD (Nov 18, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Keep up the good work.  Your sensei is obviously seeing something he likes in you.



+2


----------



## SahBumNimRush (Nov 18, 2011)

dancingalone said:


> Keep up the good work.  Your sensei is obviously seeing something he likes in you.



+3!


----------



## Carol (Nov 18, 2011)

+4!


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 18, 2011)

haha thanks guys


----------



## gatorgrasshoppeer (Nov 24, 2011)

+5

To me, teaching anything forces an individual to become at a greater level of inner knowledge on what it is they do.  To be able to communicate the action at hand forces a stronger accounting of the action in question.  The end result makes the teacher even stronger.  I am sure your sensei was using this opportunity to do that for you and also build your confidence.

LOL...sounds like he is also keeping you on your toes...which is exciting.


----------



## SuperFLY (Nov 25, 2011)

you might be right 

yesterday i went off with my sensei's assistant to do my usual stuff (im much higher grade than the others in the thursdays training so i often just train with his assistant/black belt) but as we did he grabbed one of the kids as we went past.

the purpose was to use him as my migi partner for my kumite sets. (i.e. right side, then turn and do left side) but before that he got me to take him through hein yondan as he needs it for his grading soon. its quite awkward showing someone a kata as you're basically doing it backwards so they can see what you're asking them to do (no wonder sensei often gets me to do the kata's we're doing backwards!) but it does make you think about it. its far easier to just go through it but when you're doing it slower to count you have to keep track of what movement you're on and what the next one is in order to then relay that to your 'student'. definitely helps you break it down in your mind and gives you a better understanding of it.

gradings up in 2 weeks, got to throw my sensei about in set 5 jiyu ippon after class today which was great. i did the 1st technique softly as we're on the wood floor but he said to just do it properly (but hold on of course) so well.. i did  both got a bit carried away and i was reacting more on instinct than thinking of the movement which is a good thing i guess. he said he thinks i'll be ok, i did stall on a couple of them but i just have to remember not to turn around and appear 'ready' until my brains clicked back in. took a few seconds for a couple to come back to me. its frustrating as i know i know them but in the moment my brains been rebelling and not telling me the answer :/

probably just stressing about it too much. as long as i keep practicing and drill it all into me im sure i'll be fine 

looking forward to next week. another run through of basics and sets and then half an hour of solid bunkai! 

get through this then in another 6 months black belt beckons! (i hope)


----------

